# Rousey retiring soon



## Kickboxer101 (Nov 1, 2016)

So ronda rousey has said ufc 207 will be one of her last fights. It's not surprising really considering how close she was to finishing after losing to holm. I reckon if she loses next fight she's done she'll walk away. If she wins I reckon there's a very good chance she'll walk away anyway since she can claim to be the undisputed champion who won the title and retired the champ. Also since they've said she'll fight cyborg if she wins that'll motivate her to retire to since its obvious she wants nothing to do with that fight. Can't blame her cyborg would destroy her. But looks like rousey will be gone soon I peronally think ufc 207 will be her last fight win or lose.

Rousey Goes On 'Ellen,' 'Wrapping Up' UFC Career


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 1, 2016)

Thought she may do this, at least counting some the rumour mill online. It's not as if she is short of career choices. More and more movies would be a good guess.


----------



## Steve (Nov 1, 2016)

Transk53 said:


> Thought she may do this, at least counting some the rumour mill online. It's not as if she is short of career choices. More and more movies would be a good guess.


As much as I love the IDEA of Carano and Rousey being movie stars, they are almost painful to watch on screen.  Rousey is better than Carano, but neither has a lot of on screen charisma.  What we have found time after time is that the best action stars, male or female, are those who are athletic enough to be credible on screen, who are decent actors and who have charisma.  In other words, the best action star is seldom the one with the most off screen cred.  Kate Beckinsale vs Gina Carano, for example.   Scarlett Johansson vs Ronda Rousey.  Time will tell, I guess.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Nov 1, 2016)

Steve said:


> As much as I love the IDEA of Carano and Rousey being movie stars, they are almost painful to watch on screen.  Rousey is better than Carano, but neither has a lot of on screen charisma.  What we have found time after time is that the best action stars, male or female, are those who are athletic enough to be credible on screen, who are decent actors and who have charisma.  In other words, the best action star is seldom the one with the most off screen cred.  Kate Beckinsale vs Gina Carano, for example.   Scarlett Johansson vs Ronda Rousey.  Time will tell, I guess.


Yeah exactly people saying rousey is going to be an actress...well the most she'll get is a few direct to DVD movies at most. I know she did expendables 3 and even in a movie where acting isn't the main concern she was bad in that. I remember when rampage thought he was going to be a huge movie star because he did the A team then nothing came of that. Fact is most of the best fighters won't make good actors. Wwe guys are a bit better because well WWE is simply acting so its not as big a deal but yeah rousey may play small roles in big movies or star in b movies but either way she won't make a lot of money from it or be a household name


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 1, 2016)

As soon as her brief acting career falls through she will fight again.  It is the only reason she got a few parts in the first place!


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Nov 1, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> As soon as her brief acting career falls through she will fight again.  It is the only reason she got a few parts in the first place!


Honestly I really don't think she will. She's shown she hasn't handled a loss well the first time if she loses again its 100% game over and if she wins I think she'll want to retire on a win and will be scared to lose again so will be happy to retire as champion


----------



## Steve (Nov 1, 2016)

Don't get me wrong.  I hope she does well.  Deck's stacked against her, though others have done it.  Arnold Schwarzenegger, Dwayne Johnson, Chuck Norris...


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 2, 2016)

Steve said:


> As much as I love the IDEA of Carano and Rousey being movie stars, they are almost painful to watch on screen.  Rousey is better than Carano, but neither has a lot of on screen charisma.  What we have found time after time is that the best action stars, male or female, are those who are athletic enough to be credible on screen, who are decent actors and who have charisma.  In other words, the best action star is seldom the one with the most off screen cred.  Kate Beckinsale vs Gina Carano, for example.   Scarlett Johansson vs Ronda Rousey.  Time will tell, I guess.



Citing KB there, reminds of the reboot of Total Recall. Good performance. Guess your right, time will tell. Thought that Rousey was not too bad in expendables 3. Not much about the Roadhouse reboot these days though.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Nov 2, 2016)

Steve said:


> Don't get me wrong.  I hope she does well.  Deck's stacked against her, though others have done it.  Arnold Schwarzenegger, Dwayne Johnson, Chuck Norris...


Sure but they were in a different time even dwayne Johnson does more family movies than action and most of his action are direct to DVD. Schwarzenegger and chuck Norris they were bigger in the 70s and 80s when those kind of movies were popular. Now fights in movies are more shaky cam. In my opinion we've got 2 of the best martial art actors we've ever had in Michael jai white and Scott Adkins and yet they're only doing direct to DVD stuff jai white even has to direct his own stuff now and any big role they're getting isn't due to their fighting (dark knight)  and they're both a lot better actors than rousey and have more impressive movie fight styles. Let's be honest most movie fans want to see flashy punches and kicks and well rousey can't even basically box. There's only so many judo throws and arm bars movie fans want to see


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 2, 2016)

Kickboxer101 said:


> Sure but they were in a different time even dwayne Johnson does more family movies than action and most of his action are direct to DVD. Schwarzenegger and chuck Norris they were bigger in the 70s and 80s when those kind of movies were popular. Now fights in movies are more shaky cam. In my opinion we've got 2 of the best martial art actors we've ever had in Michael jai white and Scott Adkins and yet they're only doing direct to DVD stuff jai white even has to direct his own stuff now and any big role they're getting isn't due to their fighting (dark knight)  and they're both a lot better actors than rousey and have more impressive movie fight styles. Let's be honest most movie fans want to see flashy punches and kicks and well rousey can't even basically box. There's only so many judo throws and arm bars movie fans want to see



Yes, Scott Adkins especially good. In terms of action though, just anybody can be taught to fight on screen. If I remember correctly, Jason Scott Lee had to when he made the Bruce Lee movie back in the day.


----------



## KangTsai (Nov 2, 2016)

Steve said:


> Don't get me wrong.  I hope she does well.  Deck's stacked against her, though others have done it.  Arnold Schwarzenegger, Dwayne Johnson, Chuck Norris...


But those people are bodybuilder, professional wrestler (stage actor) and.. well, actor, respectively.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Nov 2, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> But those people are bodybuilder, professional wrestler (stage actor) and.. well, actor, respectively.


Yeah chuck Norris is the only one who can really fight


----------



## Steve (Nov 2, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> But those people are bodybuilder, professional wrestler (stage actor) and.. well, actor, respectively.


Yeah, and all moved from athlete to actor.   Norris wasn't an actor before he, well, acted.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Nov 2, 2016)

Steve said:


> Yeah, and all moved from athlete to actor.   Norris wasn't an actor before he, well, acted.


 After 40 years Chuck still can't act....
But the thing is he knows it. He says he took the advise to say as little as possible and just be the action guy.

Also as much as I dislike the guy have to mention seven seagal. He was a horrible actor in his first test shoots. Then started to imitate Marlon brando with that low whispered voice and it worked for him.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hard to Kill, still one of my favourites. I quite enjoyed a lot of Chucks movies, yeah cheesier than Pete Tong, but some very nice action.


----------



## Buka (Nov 2, 2016)

Being an "actor" is one of the most difficult occupations in the world. It looks kind of easy to fans, but I suppose professional fighting does as well. Fighting, while far more dangerous, is actually easier. Acting is so nuanced, so less formulaic and so dependent on other people's skills (writer, director, other actors interplay) it's amazing anyone can do it. And being an actor isn't quite the same as being a movie star. Chuck Norris was a movie star, so was Bruce Lee, neither could act their way out of a paper bag. (not that they were hired to actually act) Neither can Ronda, not will she ever be able to act.

Personally, as detrimental as I believe her media career and obligations have been to her fighting skills, I believe her relationship issues, particularly with her new found beau - is what is going to sink her, if it hasn't already.

I'm still rooting for her, though. I hope she whoops the dog sh out of everyone she fights, hope she just smokes them to high heaven.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 2, 2016)

Buka said:


> Being an "actor" is one of the most difficult occupations in the world. It looks kind of easy to fans, but I suppose professional fighting does as well. Fighting, while far more dangerous, is actually easier. Acting is so nuanced, so less formulaic and so dependent on other people's skills (writer, director, other actors interplay) it's amazing anyone can do it. And being an actor isn't quite the same as being a movie star. Chuck Norris was a movie star, so was Bruce Lee, neither could act their way out of a paper bag. (not that they were hired to actually act) Neither can Ronda, not will she ever be able to act.
> 
> Personally, as detrimental as I believe her media career and obligations have been to her fighting skills, I believe her relationship issues, particularly with her new found beau - is what is going to sink her, if it hasn't already.
> 
> I'm still rooting for her, though. I hope she whoops the dog sh out of everyone she fights, hope she just smokes them to high heaven.



Me too. In the context of I3, being an action movie and that Sly has turned in decent performances, think Ronda will too. After all, she has plenty of range too, so I reckon a vehicle that's fits, will ultimately propel her to movie stardom.


----------



## Steve (Nov 2, 2016)

Range???  I think we may have a different idea of what that means in the context of acting.  Rousey seems to have two emotions: angry and irritated.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 2, 2016)

Steve said:


> Range???  I think we may have a different idea of what that means in the context of acting.  Rousey seems to have two emotions: angry and irritated.



No Steve, I was thinking in range of fighting, not acting. But you don't get Brit humour, I get it


----------



## Steve (Nov 2, 2016)

Transk53 said:


> No Steve, I was thinking in range of fighting, not acting. But you don't get Brit humour, I get it


Maybe so.  In my defense, I usually get the British humour that's funny.


----------



## Transk53 (Nov 2, 2016)

Steve said:


> Maybe so.  In my defense, I usually get the British humour that's funny.



Ah yes, depends what is funny


----------

